# Hi.. My name is Adam.



## Lynch_mob (Jan 10, 2007)

Hello. 

My name is Adam I'm 19 years old. I nearly had a bowel movement in my pants when i heard of DP/DR and googled it one day. I have been living with this for 2 years and had no idea 
that it had a name. I thought it was just brain damage. After reading the site's intro with what DP/DR is and it's effects it was like reading me.
I cannot express in word's how much i needed this site, forum, i feel like crying. This is my story...

Two year's ago I took LSD. Half-way into the trip i smoked some weed. I felt Instantly dis-connected. Numb. I awoke from the TRIP FROM HELL, just to find myself...
still in hell. walking to my bathroom felt different, looking into the mirror was a stranger looking back, feeling my face wasn't the same. It looked like me but it wasn't me.

I have so many stories and so mnay vivid descriptions and examples of what i'm thinking and what other people are thinking of me. I tried to write something about my first day
with DR/DP and it made no sense, so i'm going to try and make it easier for you to understand and for me. I'm going to write some brief topic starters or stories that i have and
if you need or want to know more you need to ask. Otherwise i cannot continue on one subject and make sense at the same time. lol? Sorry what i'm thinking makes sense but it
alway's doesnt come out the way i want. Sometime with emotions i dont want.

Why the hell didn't i see this before? 16 years and i had no idea that it existed. Was my brain shutting it out? Why do all these other people see it, and i don't?. Am i retarded?

Peripheral vision - Do you see what i see? People trying to comminicate with you using it.. Trying to comminicate back.

My mind is attached to other's and it's making them uncomfortable, if they only knew how uncomfortable it was making me and that i cant do a damn thing about it.

2-D world. - This isnt my arm, I'm moving it but it isn't my arm. I'll pinch it, DULL DULL Pain, Why did this happen to me?

The wrong emotion at the wrong time. Troubles expressing concern, when i ask a simple question it almost seems like i'm sad and on the brink of tears to get the answer. but im
not even remotly sad.

Being electrocuted at work. Shock and DP/DR felt so closely related. I hung onto a wire jammed into an outlet for at least a minute wondering why the light's above me were flickering
and why it looked like electricty was sparking in front of me... OH i think i'm being electrocuted. I should let go. I let go, wondering why i feel like im floating , no pain no 
nothing.

Thank's, these are just some of the things i can pull out from the top of my head. I need to go respond to some people's post's. Please forgive me if you see a lot of my name to some forum topic's and reply's.
I need , have some answer's


----------



## closetome (Nov 16, 2006)

mistake


----------



## closetome (Nov 16, 2006)

If you drink alcohol and smoke, giving those up might help and also doing some exercise. Have you not seen any improvement in the last two years?


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2007)

Welcome pal, I feel like shite today... so i'll not be posting much, I wanted to say welcome thought.

Catch you around.


----------



## Lynch_mob (Jan 10, 2007)

Most of those thing's have died mostly, i've learned to live with them all. They are still there when i really want to think about it, The more your moving around and keeping yourself occupied thinking about things(which is hard because i feel like i have no thought's) the less it's there. I don't smoke, but i do drink... It's smiliar to being drunk while on weed. I still feel high.

Obviously it was a mistake.. Not much i can do about it now though. I live everyday regretting every drug i ever did as it contributed to the way i am now.


----------



## closetome (Nov 16, 2006)

Mate, If you look at my other posts you can see my symptoms. Its been happening for 2 and a half months now and I don't think I can deal with it long term. I can't work or even socialize like this. I'm seeing a mental health team which gives me hope. Maybe you would find comfort in it too.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Hi Adam. You're experiences so far sound very intense and traumatic. I hope you can find what you are looking for on this site - it can be very helpful even if just to know there's others out there with similar problems.

Enjoy your stay and don't hesitate to ask for help


----------

